# senior citizen entertainment night



## jagbender (Mar 6, 2012)

It was entertainment night at the Senior
Citizens Center.

Claude the hypnotist) explained, "I'm here
to put you into a trance.  I intend to
hypnotize each and every member of this
audience."

The excitement was almost electric as
Claude withdrew a beautiful antique watch
from his coat.

"I want each of you to keep your eyes on this antique
watch.  It's a very special watch, been in my family for
six generations!"

He began to swing the watch gently back and forth
while quietly chanting, "Watch the watch, watch the
watch ..."

The crowd became mesmerized as the watch swayed
back and forth, light gleaming off its polished surface.
A hundred pairs of eyes followed the swaying watch
until suddenly, the chain broke.

It slipped from the hypnotist's fingers and fell to the
floor, breaking into a hundred pieces.

"*SHIT!*", yelled the hypnotist.

*IT TOOK THREE DAYS TO CLEAN UP
THE SENIOR CENTER.*

Claude was never invited back.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol, good one.


----------

